# Reef Boutique Eye Candy.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah....I get around (I took about a week off). As if I couldn't confuse the end consumer any more of where to shop this weekend......

A little something for everyone....especially those that can't make it out to the West end. A nice new Indo shipment of Euphyllia and Chalices. There are some GREAT Fungia plates, Wellsos, and Trachys AND SPS colonies.  Enjoy.......

Worthy Notes: 
Orange Frogspawn - Branching, thick stalks
Center Piece Sized Monti SPS
Very Interesting Fungia Plates - For you Nano Tank Hobbyists....check out the colour and texture of that "loonie" sized 'mini' plate. 
Multi Coloured Brains of all sorts

Seahorses, Nice Small Blue Hippo Tangs.....and......

a Healthy Fat Golden Angelfish (Centropyge aurantia) that's eating prepared foods - flakes, pellets, frozen. Quarantined and confirmed eating.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*More Select Pics......*

Enjoy......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YUP! 
I was in there for the first time today and it was a drool fest. 
Very nice shop and Colin is super nice and laid back! 


I was pretty tempted by the scorpionfish he had... badass!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahhhh! I need a bigger tank! Lol wanting those plates and that pearly jawfish!!

for that toonie size plate coral, is that its adult size?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

With proper water chemistry....magnesium and calcium.....it will grow.

As for a bigger Display.....Colin sells pre-fab (on display) and makes custom ones - also on display.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

man that's the tiniest plate I've seen. so cute!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

That jaw fish has a mate. Been in the store now for a few months! Great fish, and very healthy!

I would chat with Colin about an upgrade. He has some nice clean looking tanks in the store.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

He has CAD Lights Starfire production tanks 50/70/100 G in stock that come as package deals (tank, stand, sump, skimmer, return pump) and the prices are fantastic! 

They are really nice tanks.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I cant seem to get a hold of them...I wanted to ask for the price of that mini plate coral


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!

I should have some more pictures in the next couple days, and you can always check out our daily pictures on our Facebook page.

Aln, I am finding out a price from Colin on the small plate for you and will PM you once I know!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I am going to make a visit this weekend I emailed you about the sea horses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

